# Alstom news



## jiml (Apr 3, 2021)

Wire theft in Mexico triggers at least 70 layoffs at Quebec factory, more possible


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 3, 2021)

jiml said:


> Wire theft in Mexico triggers at least 70 layoffs at Quebec factory, more possible


This points out that relying on products from other Countries, especially " just in time" supply, can really cause problems!

See the stories about what "outsourcing " pharmaceutical products and automotive and electrical parts to other countries did to the US when the Pandemic hit!


----------

